# So Sheikh Mo's on facebook....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid | Facebook



> Education and Work
> 
> Position:Vice President and Prime Minister of the United Arab Emirates, Ruler of Dubai
> 
> Description:As Vice President and Prime Minister of the United Arab Emirates, I work with President His Highness Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan. I preside over Cabinet meetings. I am also Ruler of Dubai, and continue to promote our vision of sustainable economic development and the nation's well-being.


What do you all think?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I am impressed going to have a look at that!


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

How come he doesn't have any friends???


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

not popular enough!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Small son (Jun 21, 2009)

He is the most popular person on the middle east.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

ever hear of sarcasm

:clap2:


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

can you pass over a link to his page, i m finding only goups...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Katrina said:


> can you pass over a link to his page, i m finding only goups...


go to andy capps original message he has a link there


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

use the link in the first post on this thread.

Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid | Facebook


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

lol....that is a phony..i doubt the real dude even knows what facebook is???


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

its him alright, he has promoted it in the local rags. he's trying to get back in touch with the people, certainly has a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

atleast fb won't be banned in dubai now!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

xdude said:


> atleast fb won't be banned in dubai now!


Good point! :clap2:

-


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

its definetly him...plus his friends list is hidden..coz if you read his wall there is some dude thanking him for adding him as a friend...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

levlinm said:


> its definetly him...plus his friends list is hidden..coz if you read his wall there is some dude thanking him for adding him as a friend...


Lets all try and join his friends list.
I going to give it a shot today!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Lets all try and join his friends list.
> I going to give it a shot today!


Don't forget that if you become his FB friend then 'he' will be able to see your page, your comments and your photos. Just make sure you aren't shown doing/saying anything you shouldn't be. 

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Don't forget that if you become his FB friend then 'he' will be able to see your page, your comments and your photos. Just make sure you aren't shown doing/saying anything you shouldn't be.
> 
> -


I realise that but i got nothing on FB worth looking at not even photos.


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Aussiephil said:


> How come he doesn't have any friends???


He's new poor thing! think if we promise to be mates he"ll up our liquor license quota?


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Don't forget that if you become his FB friend then 'he' will be able to see your page, your comments and your photos. Just make sure you aren't shown doing/saying anything you shouldn't be.
> 
> -


Now THAT is a good point!!


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Guys, I can’t believe y’all are falling for it that is not him as in the Sheikh himself. Prolly a fan who has pics of him and his family or some sorta promoter or some sorta PA or maybe just his fan club page!

I highly doubt the dude has time for facebook.….besides many people on face book use celebs’ names as their own
well I don’t buy it!


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Suey said:


> Guys, I can’t believe y’all are falling for it that is not him as in the Sheikh himself. Prolly a fan who has pics of him and his family or some sorta promoter or some sorta PA or maybe just his fan club page!
> 
> I highly doubt the dude has time for facebook.….besides many people on face book use celebs’ names as their own
> well I don’t buy it!


good promo plan tho, got us talking!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

DLNW said:


> good promo plan tho, got us talking!


Dont care if it is him or not but inclined to think it is and he his probably reading our posts and laughing out loud at us as we debate whether it is him or a fake.


----------

